
Home Depot Canada Website Listing Drills Priced “Lowest First” - GigabyteCoin
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/categories/tools/power-tools/drills.html?searchterm=drills#!p=0&q=*%3Aprice-asc%3AcategoryPathHierarchy%3A3%2Fhd-classes%2Fl1-tools%2Fl2-power-tools%2Fcategory-drills
======
GigabyteCoin
This just seems crazy to me... and I thought only HNers might care about this
sort of thing.

This is a massive company in Canada, with 180 stores and almost 30,000
employees... who just updated their website, and still cannot get simple "rank
by price" database queries in check.

It boggles the mind, and makes their website experience extremely frustrating.

Just venting and curious if anyone out there has any experience as to how
something like this could happen.

It's been like this for years, and I have even written them once informing
them of the problem, yet it persists.

------
coreyp_1
Ha! I must admit it took me a moment to figure out what you were posting
about. Agreed, this is inexcusable from a CMS perspective! How can you mess up
something so simple?!?

